# ارجو المساعدة qB



## Ing_Tel89 (27 ديسمبر 2010)

تحية طيبة
طبعاً سعيد بأنضامي ال هذا المنتدى التعليمي وارجو الأستفادة منه لأني محتاج اله كثيراً ^_^!

عندي مشكلة ببعض المسائل بهذا البرنامج ياريت لو تقدرون تحلوهه الي وتفومني عليهه اكون لكم من الشاكرين

Ex1:
write apogram to print out the following figure CX





اوك يعني 5 ع اليمين و5 ع اليسار و5 بالأعلى و5 بالأسفل و3 بالمنتصف

Ex2:
write a program to find the a verage of the number that are greater then
5 and less than 15 between ten nuber input by the user

Ex:3
write a program to read a number and specify wether it is prime or not (the prime number Accept the division without reminder by one and the number it is self only


في الأنتضار ...


----------



## ibrahim083 (30 ديسمبر 2010)

Ex 2
input x
input y
z = (x + y)/2
print z
التوقيع ابراهيم


----------



## المتوكلة على الله (30 ديسمبر 2010)

Ing_Tel89 قال:


> Ex:3
> write a program to read a number and specify wether it is prime or not (the prime number Accept the division without reminder by one and the number it is self only
> 
> 
> في الأنتظار ...


​​ 
include <iostream.h>
include <studio.h>
void main ()
{
Int x; 
Cin >>x;
For (int i=2 ; i<x ;i++)
{
If (x%i ==0)
{
Cout<< “its not a prime”;
Return;
}
}
Cout<<” it’s a prime number”;
}​ 
يعني بدنا نشوف باقي قسمة هذا الرقم الذي أدخلناه على الأرقام من 1 إلى 15
إذا كان باقي قسمته على أي منها هو صفر
إذا الرقم ليس أولي
عدا ذلك فإن العدد أولي​


----------



## مهجة القلب محمد (30 ديسمبر 2010)

انا اريد مراجع كتب كهرو مغناطيسية


----------



## HSPA (30 ديسمبر 2010)

استخدم هذا الرابط
www.plasma.uu.se/CED/*Book*/EMFT_*Book*.pdf


----------



## Ing_Tel89 (1 يناير 2011)

ibrahim083 قال:


> ex 2
> input x
> input y
> z = (x + y)/2
> ...



اخي ايريد معدل يعني لازم نحسب الارقام ونجمعهم والمعدل يساوي مجموع الارقام ع عددهم ...

يعني ما بدي رقمين لا 9 ارقام هو بيقول اكبر من 5 واقل من 15 يعني 9

يعني لازن ادخل مو بس x وy لازم ادخل 9 متغيرات

هيك الحل صحيح ولا ؟؟

يعني

الارقام المطلوبه هي من فوق ال5 الى ال 14

6و7و8و9و10و11و12و13
اوك
مجموعهم 7.6 يعني (x+y)
أما عددهم في 10 لان هو قال من بين 10 ارقام انت تدخلهم يعني يقصد هيك 

5و6و7و9و10و11و12و13و14

input x
input y
z=(x+y)/10
print z

صح ولا لا اخي ...؟



​


----------



## Ing_Tel89 (1 يناير 2011)

المتوكلة على الله قال:


> include <iostream.h>
> include <studio.h>
> void main ()
> {
> ...



اختي والله ما فهمت شي

نحنا الحد الان اخذنا المواد التالية

do whlie
do ......loop untlie
for i = كذا قيمة to كذا قيمة
int
if

يعني ياريت لو توضحين اكون الج من الشاكرين


----------



## المتوكلة على الله (2 يناير 2011)

Ing_Tel89 قال:


> اختي والله ما فهمت شي
> 
> نحنا الحد الان اخذنا المواد التالية
> 
> ...


 طالما أخدت الloop
لازم تفهم المثال
أنا رح اشرحلك الحل
دخلنا إحنا رقم معين هو x
وبعدها دخلنا بfor loop
for(i=2,i<x,i++ )this is it
يعني بدنا نبلش في الأرقام من الرقم 2 , طالما أن الرقم أقل من المدخل
يعني نوخد مثال
نفرض أنا دخلنا 9
الرقم 9 ليس رقم أولي
لأنه يقبل القسمة على 3 بدون باقي
نشوفه داخل هذا اللوب ماذا سيحصل
رح يبدأ من الرقم 2
2<9 
نعم
i++
رح نصير 3
الآن رح يفحص الشرط
إذا كان باقي قسمة العدد الذي دخلناه على أي رقم سيفحصه من الأرقام
i
يساوي صفرا
فالعدد ليس أولي
يعني رح يبدأ يفحص
باقي قسمة الرقم تسعة على 3 تساوي صفر
إذا التسعة ليس أولي
لو دخلنا مثلاً الرقم 3
رح يفحص باقي قسمة الرقم 3 على 2 لا تساوي صفرا
إذا رح يطلع على النتيجة التانية
وهي أن الرقم 3 عدد اولي
وهكذا


----------



## Ing_Tel89 (3 يناير 2011)

اوك اختي ولو تعبتك

بس ياريت لو تكتبي الحل حتى افهم اكثر اقصد التطبيق وانه شاكر الك كثير 

لكن هاذي i++ ما بعرفها الحد الان شو هي

فياريت لو بالتطبيق حتى بفهما وشكراً كلِ مجدداً ...


----------



## المتوكلة على الله (3 يناير 2011)

Ing_Tel89 قال:


> اوك اختي ولو تعبتك
> 
> بس ياريت لو تكتبي الحل حتى افهم اكثر اقصد التطبيق وانه شاكر الك كثير
> 
> ...


نفرض أننا دخلنا قيمة 
x=5
الآن اللوب 
for loop
مثل الدوامة
تدخلها ولا تخرج منها حتى تنهي كل الاحتمالات الممكنة
الأحتمال الأول حسب المثال الذي أعطيتك إياه
هو عندما تبدأ 
i=2
بالنسبة لسؤالك 
i++
تعني أننا نزيد قيمة 
i
بمقدار واحد كل مرة
يعني أول مرة تكون 
i=2
وإذا تحقق الشرط أن
i<x
2<5
نعم
سيدخل وقتئذ على المعادلة
x%i==0
5%2==0
لا
لان باقي قسمة 5 على 2 لا يساوي صفر
إذا 
إشارة النسبة المئوية تعني باقي القسمة
يعني إذا كان باقي قسمة الرقمx على i هو صفر
فإن الرقم لن يكون أولي
ثم يعود للوب
يعمل
i++
يعني يزيد قيمة i بمقدار واحد فتصبح
i=3
5%3==0
هل باقي قسمة 5 على 3 تساوي صفر 
لا
يرجع للوب
ويزيد i 
فتصبح 4
5%4==0
لا
يرجع للوب
يزيد قيمة 
i
تصبح 5
هل 
5<5
لا بل تساويها
إذا أنهينا اللوب
يخرج من اللوب الأول
ويظهر النتيجة النهائية بعد البلوك التاني
وهي أن الرقم 5 هو رقم أولي
بتمنى تكون الصورة وضحت؟؟!


----------



## Ing_Tel89 (6 يناير 2011)

اي والله وضحت كثير كثير

وانه ممنون الك يا اختي العزيزة

هلا فهمت

شكراً جزيلاً الك وجزاكِ الله خير الجزاء

تحياتي وسلامي


----------

